# Syntace VRO 1,5" + Adapter 1 1/8" + Lenker // Crank Brothers 5050xx Pedalplatten



## Tillninjo (3. April 2009)

*hab in ebay noch einen Syntace VRO 1,5" im Angebot.
mit dabei auch eine Reduzierhülse, dass man ihn mit 1 1/8" Gabeln fahren kann:

klicken:





http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=260384871171

Und noch limitierte Hans Rey Crank Brothers 5050xx Pedalplatten:




http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=260384294751*


----------

